# Fluval ebi/flora -- what stand do you use?



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

Having a hard time finding a stand-alone stand that is compatible with my ebi.

Criteria:

Black wood
Square top
36" + height
Can support the weight

What do you guys use? Need something affordable/modern, short of building it myself.

Thanks!


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

im using an old end table currently, once i move to a house i plan on building (or buy if the $$ is right) and ADA style stand

like this









but sized for the ebi so that the edges of the tank meet the edges of the stand perfectly, it will stick out a bit from the wall with a small tray like setup in the back were my filter can sit. 


but i want my stand to be higher up, 4.5'-5' to the top of the stand so the tank itsself is neck/upper chest level.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Try an expedit stand from ikea. You can fit two of them on there, or a larger aquarium like a 20 gallon long  .


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

they just opened the ikea here in denver today (2n'd biggest ever)


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

I ended up finding a stand at Pier1 imports for about 90 bucks. They had a few stands worth buying...

still cycling the tank, gonna put a dwarf puffer or two in there.

attached.


----------

